# My fursona bio thingy.



## KaiFox (Aug 24, 2009)

Figured I'd do one:

Name: Tom Lehtonen (or "Hitman". Either one is fine)
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Red Fox anthro
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 170 lbs (77.1 kgs)
Orientation: Bisexual
Nationality: German/Finnish

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Long brown hair extending down to my shoulders, and orange and dark grey fur.
- Markings: Scar above the inside of my left eye, dark grey fur on tips of ears, tail, front of torso extending from the cheekbones on down, wrists/hands, and ankles/feet. Orange fur everywhere else.
- Eye color: Changes with the seasons. In spring and summer my eyes are light brown. In fall and winter my eyes are a much darker brown.
- Other features: None right now, might get a tattoo or two further down the road.

Behavior and Personality: Very nice and good-natured. Shy at first, but once I get to know you a bit I'm extremely friendly and outgoing. I love to socialize and I love my friends.

Skills: Good at hockey, math, and very good with helping people through tough times and being there in a therapeutic sense.
Weaknesses: Alcohol, being too vocal at times, hard to get myself motivated.

Likes: Hockey, metal, Josh Homme (is GOD), socializing, partying, slurpees, alcohol, and his friends. 
Dislikes: Closed-minds, rap and country music, assholes without a purpose (as in people who are dicks and don't know when to stop being dicks), yuppies, Axl Rose, and intolerance.

History: Born in Phoenix, AZ, raised in Roselle, IL. There's not much else to tell, really. 

Clothing/Personal Style: Metal attire (hoodies, leather, ragged/ripped jeans, band tees, etc.)

Goal: To get drunk as much as possible without killing myself.
Profession: Walgreens' Service Clerk
Personal quote: "What Happened?"
Theme song: "Feel Good Hit of the Summer" - Queens of the Stone Age /OR/ "Echos" - The Absence.
Birthdate: 8/27/1991
Star sign: Virgo

Favorite food: Hot wings
Favorite drink: Skyy Vodka
Favorite location: My friend's garage (the ultimate hang-out base)
Favorite weather: Overcast and breezy, but no rain.
Favorite color: Orange <3

Least liked food: Mushrooms
Least liked drink: Busch Light
Least liked location: Airborne or in Philadelphia.
Least liked weather: Tsunami

Favorite person: Josh Homme/ my friends
Least liked person: Axl Rose
Friends: Nick, Caleb, Rawrsome_Wolf, Ahkmill, Marodi, amongst others.
Enemies: Anyone who touches my tail without my permission.
Significant other: Nick, my boyfriend. <3333


----------



## xXFORERUNNERXx (Aug 30, 2009)

cool


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

neat-o


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2009)

Missing out on the rap musics broski. Stop being so close-minded ;3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Missing out on the rap musics broski. Stop being so close-minded ;3


 
Rap is not music--it is random words.

Although I will admit it is usually easier to understand than "normal" music. I actually find _some_ rap okay...


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 6, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Profession: College student


Woha, you get paid to be a college student, to have it as a job :O


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Missing out on the rap musics broski. Stop being so close-minded ;3


 
But I don't like the rap as much. lol



Ash-Fox said:


> Woha, you get paid to be a college student, to have it as a job :O


 
Well, what else would I have put there?

Besides, updated.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 26, 2009)

very nice mate.
oh and Josh Homme isnt just god.

He is GREATER than god!
QOTSA rule ^_^


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Rap is not music--it is random words.
> 
> Although I will admit it is usually easier to understand than "normal" music. I actually find _some_ rap okay...



Rap is older than the hills. Shakespeare is in iambic pentameter after all.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice fursona dude


----------

